# friend just finished his v8 build



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

motor is from a d2 s8, s4 manual transmission and custom headers with a tune. one piece carbon drive shaft. small 3k clutch dump.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice!

From where did he buy the driveshaft?


----------

